# Zerocalcare



## banshee (28 Gennaio 2016)

...il titolo dice tutto 

Inizio postando questo, con dedica speciale a miss Matra: 



"Ma de che stamo a parlà, dai su" :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (28 Gennaio 2016)

Oh l'amore!
Beh, io sto ancora in piena fase da cojona senza manco troppo conflitto interno.
Ma c'era da immaginarselo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...il titolo dice tutto
> 
> Inizio postando questo, con dedica speciale a miss Matra:
> 
> ...


La sfida l'ha vinta er cojone!
:rotfl: 

Grazie amò! Strepitosa <3


----------



## Nicka (28 Gennaio 2016)

Lovvissimo Calcare!!!


----------



## banshee (29 Gennaio 2016)

Mavvaffanculo ai criteri oggettivi e al post moderno!

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (29 Gennaio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Oh l'amore!
> Beh, io sto ancora in piena fase da cojona senza manco troppo conflitto interno.
> Ma c'era da immaginarselo.





Nicka ha detto:


> Lovvissimo Calcare!!!


Gita a Rebibbia quando venite a Roma :inlove: a caccia di Zero! E a vedere il mammuth


----------



## banshee (29 Gennaio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La sfida l'ha vinta er cojone!
> :rotfl:
> 
> Grazie amò! Strepitosa <3


:rotfl: :rotfl: RUMBLE!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (29 Gennaio 2016)

Dammi un po' di zucchero baby! [emoji16]


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2016)

mia figlia da tempo con il suo gruppo fa attività sociale  e lui è stato spesso invitato anche per i suoi viaggi in zone di guerra  (almeno un tempo).lamentano il fatto che  con la fama abbia perso l'impegno ed abbia poi disertato i compagni per la televisione e altro.
ma credo sia comprensibile


----------



## Spot (29 Gennaio 2016)

c'entra poco, ma oggi ho visto questa


----------



## banshee (29 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia da tempo con il suo gruppo fa attività sociale  e lui è stato spesso invitato anche per i suoi viaggi in zone di guerra  (almeno un tempo).lamentano il fatto che  con la fama abbia perso l'impegno ed abbia poi disertato i compagni per la televisione e altro.
> ma credo sia comprensibile


So che ha partecipato alla staffetta romana a Kobane insieme a Zeropregi ed altri, ma poi credo più nulla....


----------



## Tulipmoon (29 Gennaio 2016)

ahahah bellissimo! Grazie, me l'ero persa


----------



## banshee (1 Febbraio 2016)

questa è un po' fuori tema...ma io mi ci sono riconosciuta tantissimo, voi?

http://www.zerocalcare.it/2015/12/25/le-lucine-dellalbero-di-natale/#more-1230


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questa è un po' fuori tema...ma io mi ci sono riconosciuta tantissimo, voi?
> 
> http://www.zerocalcare.it/2015/12/25/le-lucine-dellalbero-di-natale/#more-1230


In riferimento all'Associazione Vittime:
Loro me lo dicevano che non dovevo mettere lo scaldino a letto, rischiavo di addormentarmi, rischiavo di farmi molto male.
Ma io, impavida e coraggiosa, non lo avvolgevo nemmeno in un panno...
Lo lasciavo lì a scaldare le lenzuola, poi mi coricavo e coi piedoni (sì, so' alta un metro e un cazzo, ma c'ho i piedoni, con buona pace dei feticisti che m'hanno sempre richiesto un 35) lo cercavo nel tepore.
Fu così che una volta mi addormentai con un piede appoggiato allo scaldino elettrico.
Alle 4 di notte mi trovai tra sonno e veglia infastidita da una strana sensazione di prurito...poi diventata bruciore...poi diventata male...ma nel sonno una mica lo capisce!! Alle 7 tento di grattarmi il piede perchè sentivo fastidio e c'è mancato poco non gridassi bestemmie a tutto spiano.
Mi sono ustionata un piede, un male boia, una vescica che mi prendeva dalla base del pollice fino al collo del piede, ho visto cambiare colore alla ferita per un mese, il dramma accadde in gennaio e avevo i segni ancora ad agosto.
Voglio associarmi!!


----------



## Alessandra (1 Febbraio 2016)

Ahahaha  non avevo letto questa delle lucine! 
Zerocalcare è geniale!


----------



## banshee (1 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> In riferimento all'Associazione Vittime:
> Loro me lo dicevano che non dovevo mettere lo scaldino a letto, rischiavo di addormentarmi, rischiavo di farmi molto male.
> Ma io, impavida e coraggiosa, non lo avvolgevo nemmeno in un panno...
> Lo lasciavo lì a scaldare le lenzuola, poi mi coricavo e coi piedoni (sì, so' alta un metro e un cazzo, ma c'ho i piedoni, con buona pace dei feticisti che m'hanno sempre richiesto un 35) lo cercavo nel tepore.
> ...


mamma mia :unhappy: ma stava a mille lo scaldino!

vedi i rimedi della nonna, la cara vecchia borsa dell'acqua calda  non tradisce mai


----------



## Nicka (1 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mamma mia :unhappy: ma stava a mille lo scaldino!
> 
> vedi i rimedi della nonna, la cara vecchia borsa dell'acqua calda  non tradisce mai


Eh... Non ce l'avevo... 
Ci avevo pure fatto la foto... Ma non te la mando...


----------



## banshee (1 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh... Non ce l'avevo...
> Ci avevo pure fatto la foto... Ma non te la mando...


te la regalo io la borsa dell'acqua calda!


----------



## banshee (5 Febbraio 2016)

avete mai letto l'avviso dei cookie ai naviganti del blog di Zero? l'ho letto adesso ​:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


"Uno che usa internet come mi madre ha detto che devo avvisare che questo sito utilizzia cookie anche di terze parti per inviarti pubblicità e servizi bla bla. Chiudendo questo banner, scorrendo sta pagina, cliccando su un link o proseguendo la navigazione in qualsiasi altro modo acconsenti all'uso dei cookie e venderai la tua anima al demonio. Tanto lo famo tutti lo stesso quindi grazie a chi s'è inventato sta pagliacciata."

GENIO!! ​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> avete mai letto l'avviso dei cookie ai naviganti del blog di Zero? l'ho letto adesso ​:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> "Uno che usa internet come mi madre ha detto che devo avvisare che questo sito utilizzia cookie anche di terze parti per inviarti pubblicità e servizi bla bla. Chiudendo questo banner, scorrendo sta pagina, cliccando su un link o proseguendo la navigazione in qualsiasi altro modo acconsenti all'uso dei cookie e venderai la tua anima al demonio. Tanto lo famo tutti lo stesso quindi grazie a chi s'è inventato sta pagliacciata."
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2016)

Fantastico Zero Calcare!:rotfl:


----------

